# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Geen menstruatie's meer

## EJ Meerkerk

Mischien kan iemand mij helpen met mijn vraag,
Na de geboorte van mijn tweede zoontje, ben ik 1 keer ongesteld geweest en daarna niet meer, ik heb 6 maanden de mini-pil gebruikt ivm borstvoeding, maar nu al weer 2 maanden gestopt en nog steeds blijft het weg. Ik heb inmiddels al meerder zwangerschaptesten gedaan, maar deze geven aan: niet zwanger, wie heeft net zo iets mee gemaakt en is het ernstig?

----------

